# migrate to canada



## Deepocean (Apr 8, 2012)

i need your advice in suggesting a good representative to migrate to canada... what are your recommendations?> i saw a company called premiers. are they good? :confused2:


----------



## tipptop (Apr 6, 2012)

We are dealing with a company called Goldman and Associates. Based in Vancouver. We met their representative at the Dublin Expo in March. V helpful so far. They will get u a job and fast track visas.It costs a few bob but at least the hard work is done for u. Once u are in Canada they will help you find accomodation and schools for your kids and also help u set up bank acc and sort car insurance etc.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

I personally think the imigration companies are a scam, they cost way to much for way to little. The company suggested above might be ok though


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

No immigration company can fast track your application. Regardless of whether they submit your application or you prepare it yourself the time limits are the same.


----------

